# gonna be a judge



## Griff (Jul 14, 2010)

Unity and his wife are visiting. We're going to Prince William Sound, then to Wrangell-St. Elias Nat. Park (the largest national park in the country, BTW). Finally, up to Fairbanks for a tour of Ft. Knox gold mine, two of my nephews work there. And judge at the Alaska State BBQ championship. Pics will be posted later.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like a great weekend Griff. Fishing (and catching) one weekend touring the next "Ain't Life Grand!"


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like a blast. Lot's of pics please.

PIGS


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't forget he has to rassle the drunk Eskimoe Lady and have carnal relations with a Polar Bear. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Once again I envy you my friend  
Awaiting pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2010)

hope nobody turns in any farmed fish


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2010)

Up there I guess you really have to watch for the Russian Judge. 
Have fun Griff.
You should be competing


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a blast Griff. Do they do the standard categories for BBQ as in the lower states, or is there a special category for things indigenous to Alaska? What would you find in front of the judges table there that you probably wouldn't anywhere else?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 24, 2010)

Moose Shit Pie perhaps? Aint seen that in any categories around here. Bunch of recipes for it on the web. Alaska bound to be the logical place where they eat it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 24, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Moose Shit Pie perhaps? Aint seen that in any categories around here. Bunch of recipes for it on the web. Alaska bound to be the logical place where they eat it.
> 
> bigwheel


Seems like it's been served up in New Mexico.

http://www.zygoteinmycoffee.com/60/issu ... eturd.html


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah that was a good one. 

bigwheel


----------

